# Happy Square Root day!!



## johnblue (Mar 3, 2009)

such as it is ... 

http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-10186121-76.html


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 3, 2009)

The article mentions cutting root vegetables into squares. This is a modern reform. Orthodox square root day celebrants prepare in advance by growing root vegetables within small cubicle containers, so that they will have bona fide square roots on the holy day.

:stud


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 4, 2009)

You're thinking of cube root day, which was in February of 08, and will come again in 16 years.


----------

